# Nice looking tandem



## curzons246 (2 Feb 2021)

Please view this ad:

Vintage tandem bike (barn find) ,
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android

Price: £ 300

Download the application from the Google Play Store.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gumtree.android

Nothing to do with me. Dont know anything about tandems but the lug work and short wheel base look top class to my eye. Cheers Bill.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)

That's a nice looking machine


----------

